# electric cutouts



## Chris-Austria (Dec 23, 2010)

Hi!

I want to buy some cutouts for my 66 GTO, but I'm not sure what brand is the best. They should be electrical. Are there some on the market that can be opend for example in 1/4 intervals? (25% open, 50% open...) or are they all just 0% or 100% open?

Where in the exhaust System would be the best place to install them? I've got long tube headers and a 2.5" exhaust with H pipe. I think there would be enough space between the Header collector and the H pipe. Or should I install them just before the mufflers, after the H pipe?

Thank you very much!

Chris


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

Chris, rattle Bear's cage. He's been thru this with interesting results.


----------



## Chris-Austria (Dec 23, 2010)

I think I remember that Pypes cutouts are not the way to go. Hoped he'll find my question and tell me what he has done


----------



## MWR (Feb 5, 2014)

I've got QTP cutouts on my '65 GTO and Badlanz low profile cutouts on my 2005. Yes they can be opened progressively. For the '65 I used a Pypes X-Change to mount them and in the 05 they are mounted in front of the rear axle. I'd recommend the X-Change for your '66. As far as what brand, there are lots of choices out there. For what it's worth both my cutouts leak, so be prepared for that.


----------



## Chris-Austria (Dec 23, 2010)

What do think about them? I think they look nice.. http://www.summitracing.com/int/parts/dou-dec250ak/overview/

Maybe I'll buy manual cutouts like these: http://www.summitracing.com/int/parts/dou-h1130/overview/

I guess the manual ones will not leak and I shouldn't drive with open cutouts on the street anyway


----------



## Indecision (Oct 24, 2010)

I'd do electric or I'd never use em.... I'd never use em anyway, I doubt my car will ever run anywhere near a 10 flat in the 1/4 and I'd be embarrassed as hell to get out there with dumped headers and run a 13 or something.


----------



## BearGFR (Aug 25, 2008)

Thought I'd replied, but I must have been dreaming.

I like QTP and Doug's. Check them all out thoroughly, and stay away from any that use plastic gears inside the electric motor gearbox. (Pypes does). Doug's are "bigger" and may introduce ground clearance issues, but I like the design. Of the flapper door styles, I like QTP the best.

Bear


----------



## Jared (Apr 19, 2013)

I had a manual cutout similar to what you posted on a Camaro. I used it as a cheep and easy way to bypass the converter when the car hit 25 years old (legal in RI). I used the summit part 




Installed with regular muffler clamps without any problem. Had it on the car for about 4 years and it still looked new when I sold it last year.

Occasionally the bolts would back out and it would leak at the cover, but for the most part it sealed pretty well.


----------



## Jared (Apr 19, 2013)

Oops! Sorry about the link to that video, here is the link to the cutout

http://www.summitracing.com/parts/sum-670136/overview/


----------



## ALKYGTO (Mar 29, 2010)

Mmmmmmmm pork.......I liked the first link better.

Now, nobody asked for it but I'll give my opinion on the cutouts. 

I think if you have a well designed exhaust system and a good free flowing muffler (not necessarily the loudest) cutouts are a waste of time and money and only add weight and complexity to your car that it doesn't need.


----------



## Chris-Austria (Dec 23, 2010)

I use a Flowmaster exhaust 2,5" with H-pipe. Probably there are better flowing systems on the market 
I'm still not sure what to do, but I agree with Bear, the QTP may be the best choice because of it's size. If I buy a manual one I'll never use it on the street, race only. If I get a non-leaking electric one I could have "fun" from time to time even if I'm not racing, but it's very expensive... I could get better flowing mufflers for half the price. But I have to admit.. I like the sound of my exhaust at the moment.


----------



## jsgoatman (Mar 5, 2013)

A friend and I installed electric cut outs on my 67 Goat at the end of the season in 2012. I used them all last year and totally loved them. They came from a company called Race Ready. My friend is more of a "gearhead" than I am. He made his own cutouts for his 65 Impala, did a lot of research and then installed Race Ready on his 70 El Camino. He then recommended them to me. I am totally happy with them!


----------



## Bill H (Aug 4, 2013)

I've had QTPs on a past car and don't have any complaints. Worked well for me so I'd recommend them or use them again myself if I were in the market.


----------



## Chris-Austria (Dec 23, 2010)

I will buy manual cutouts and open them up only at the races. If I change my mind I could buy the electric modules later on and bolt them to the y-pipes.

But now my question is.. for best performance, where should I locate the y-pipes?
I made a picture and as you can see there are only 2 possible places... which one is better?










To catch the idea of a better flowing exhaust system.. I think 2.5" tubing is good for my car, but maybe a x pipe instead of the h pipe and better mufflers would make a difference... what do you recommend? The reason for cutouts is to get more power, if better mufflers make more difference please let me know.


----------



## BearGFR (Aug 25, 2008)

Generally, I think x-pipes make more power. I dont know for certain whic location is best for power but it seems like downstream (2) would be better because it keeps the x-pipe "in play" even when they're open.

Bear


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

Cut-outs are sort of like a grown up version of cards in the spokes of a bicycle.....I often wish I had them when a car pulls alongside blasting hip hop music.......


----------



## Chris-Austria (Dec 23, 2010)

That's a good idea Bear! I read on a manufacturers homepage that the best location is where the tubing loses heat. For example if you draw a line of chalk on the pipe after the collector and see where it disappeares after driving the car for 10 minutes. Maybe this would also show (2). I will test it.

Another question... will closed cutouts add backpressure to my exhaust system? (bad for power?).

I'm still not sure what to do.. but I don't want to have troubles with electric cutouts that will not be used very often, so the manual and cheap cutouts seem to be the better choice for me.
I was thinking of better mufflers before (now Flowmaster 40). I read that Hooker Aero Chambers are nice and there are even better flowing mufflers on the market. But do I need that and will it change anything?

@geeteeohguy

I really hoped to gain some power on the drag strip with cutouts. I think open cutouts on public roads will be too much, the GTO is pretty loud even without them.
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OxtahURsut8


----------



## jsgoatman (Mar 5, 2013)

I put my cut-outs in position #1....I love 'em!! I have the exhaust tips pointed out at about a 45 degree angle so the exhaust doesn't go right out the side, or straight down. Keep in mind, if you are in a dusty parking lot or similar surface, they kick up a lot of dust when opened....but, they sound AWESOME!! ...Enjoy!!


----------



## Indecision (Oct 24, 2010)

geeteeohguy said:


> Cut-outs are sort of like a grown up version of cards in the spokes of a bicycle.....





Chris-Austria said:


> The reason for cutouts is to get more power, if better mufflers make more difference please let me know.


You claim you are adding the cutouts for power, and I don't know what kind of engine you are running... but unless it's well north of 500hp, you'll pick up what? Maybe 5-10whp by adding cutouts? Is it worth the trouble of adding them, manually removing/adding the block off plates, exhaust leaks at the block off plates, etc? If it is worth that, more power to you sir, you're more committed than I am, and just disregard everything else said here. 

The purpose of cutouts on most cars is (unfortunately) to make noise like geeteeohguy said... as I said before, I'm not a fan of them on cars that aren't close to single digits or at the very least in the 10s in the 1/4 simply because they sound fast and go nowhere, which is of course purely opinion. 

I drug this guy with cut outs in a Nova in my RX7 once... I ran like 11.26 off the bottle with full exhaust and he ran like a 13.5... from the sound of the car I expected to get my ass handed to me. And maybe it's just me, but I would be embarrassed as shit to be that guy. 

I'm really not trying to be a dick... you just said you're doing it for power, and it seems like a lot of work and noise for a negligible increase in power. Nitrous is always a good choice. :thumbsup:


----------



## Chris-Austria (Dec 23, 2010)

If it's 10hp for $70 I think that's okay 
I want them just for the races and I hoped for a little improvement. My Flowmasters are good for 250cfm (Information from a Website..). So my 2.5" dual exhaust is slowed down a lot because of this (2,5" pipe can flow about 500cfm each). 
On the street it doesn't matter that much because the car is more than strong enough. But on the track with the rpm's from 2500 up to 6000 (maybe less, have to find the best shifting point) I think the cutouts may help. 

If you say they will do nothing but make noise I won't need them, but I'm not really sure. More sound is nice on the track for the viewers, for me it doesn't matter that much, that's why I said manual ones are adequate. Turn 6 screws on 3 days a year... I can live with that.

I also don't know my 1/4 ET... the 1/8 ET was 9.2 but that was my first try with street tires (235/60/15) and traction problems. It's a 66 GTO with a stroked 428cui (464), M20 and 3.55 posi. I think a 13.5 is possible on the 1/4 mile... 11.26 isn't possible even if it might sound quicker because of the cutouts. Next time I'll use Nitto NT555R and I also added a line lock. Because there are many guys using cutouts I have to include them into my considerations. So don't get me wrong, I'm just collecting information! I will never use Nitrous, so that can be removed from the list. 

Would you spend money on different mufflers? I don't really like the idea because I don't need better mufflers on 362 days a year and I love the sound the car makes at the moment.


----------



## Indecision (Oct 24, 2010)

Fair enough... what do you have against nitrous? I <3 Nitrous, lol. I don't know how these Ponchos handle nitrous from the factory, but I'd be surprised if they can't take 100 shot or so safely. 

I wouldn't buy new mufflers just to get better flow... it again become one of those things you sacrifice drivability for marginal performance gains. Mind you, I drive my car a LOT... so I don't want to sacrifice drivability for 5hp. If your car sees 1000mi a year it's different, but I see 1000+ a month. Now there may be some good combos that give you more flow/power, reasonable noise, and no drone at cruise... but vintage GTOs aren't like 5.0 mustangs where you know 50 people to ask what has worked for them. I'd ask around though, see what's proven and what works. 

Even still, a guy in my car club has been through about 4 exhaust systems trying to find the right sound for his late model Mustang. If you're happy with the exhaust you have, I'd leave it alone... It's not like a modern car where we have a ton of cats to remove and whatnot. I have no clue what exhaust on my car, but it sounds amazing Plus you're already aftermarket. Unless you are really wanting to break in to the 12s or something, I personally wouldn't mess with it.

I also accept my car is slow, at least for the time being, I'm personally in no hurry to try to make slow slightly less slow. I'd do long tubes for instance... but I'll most likely go LS, so why waste the money now?


----------



## Chris-Austria (Dec 23, 2010)

I want to keep my car streetable. Cutouts are an option because they are cheap, will not change anything when I drive around town and hopefully will solve the problem with my restrictive mufflers when I race the car. Hey.. its € 100 completely (Price+shipping+taxes). If there is a benfit the costs are not relevant  

I got the idea because there are many who use them with slower cars than mine and because my maths I made about exhaust flow. If I need about 800-900cfm at WOT and only can handle 250x2=500 there will probably be a loss of power at higher rpms which is most relevant when racing. The enginge is able to get 750cfm on the intake side, maybe a little more because of the tapered spacer. But this tells me (and correct me if I am wrong) the exhaust should flow at least 750cfm. With my mufflers there is no chance.. but because of how simple cutouts are.. maybe they give me these additional cfms. I hope for 20hp and some torque.. but also 10hp is worth the price. I wont buy a stronger engine later, the point is to use the resources I have without sacrificing any of the streetability.


----------



## Chris-Austria (Dec 23, 2010)

finally it's done... pics and video:






























Cutout - Video


----------



## BearGFR (Aug 25, 2008)

Chris, that's one sweet sounding ride. Good job! :thumbsup:

Bear


----------



## ALKYGTO (Mar 29, 2010)

Hey Chris! Sounds good either way but man.....I love the sound of that motor through the mufflers, just bad ass. :thumbsup:


----------



## Chris-Austria (Dec 23, 2010)

thanks  i really like the sound of my flowmasters es well! the cutouts are really loud.. the video couldnt "catch" the loudness

i wont drive on the street with open cutouts.. its too much noise!


----------



## jsgoatman (Mar 5, 2013)

Ha,ha...when I pull into our local cruise hang out without the cutouts open the guys/gals ask if there is something wrong with me!! lol. Sounds great both ways!! Enjoy!


----------

